# Spinng- introducing Grunhilda



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I ordered an Ashford Traveler, unfinished and stained and painted her myself. I think she turned out pretty well considering painting is not my forte. She is a dream to spin. Far superior to my Ashford Traditionals.


----------



## Paksenarion (Mar 6, 2017)

Looks good.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Fantastic ! I would want to keep it as a showpiece rather than use it ! You did a great job. ????????


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Love, love, love it!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh, my.....she is beautiful! I love, just love how you did the base paint....just looks great how it still shows the wood and your designs are perfect. You will feel happy every time you sit down to spin her.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Oh what fun! She is lovely, just lovely.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

You are not a painter who says. She is very pretty. That would make me happier to spin every day. Very creative.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

She is an elegant lady.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

My goodness, that's lovely, and fun!!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow! You did a beautiful job. I also have an Ashford traveller, it is a single treadle, single drive and I love it. Happy spinning


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> Wow! You did a beautiful job. I also have an Ashford traveller, it is a single treadle, single drive and I love it. Happy spinning


Thank you. My first Traditional is single treadle and we never truly bonded. I just use it for plying now. I really prefer the double treadle. It's so much easier to start, stop, slow down and speed up. I feel I have so much more control.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> Oh, my.....she is beautiful! I love, just love how you did the base paint....just looks great how it still shows the wood and your designs are perfect. You will feel happy every time you sit down to spin her.


Thank you. The base is a coloured stain that I wiped on with a cloth. Then I painted the designs on and then brushed on a clear protective coat. It was easy but very time consuming. Yes, she makes me very happy.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

nittineedles said:


> Thank you. My first Traditional is single treadle and we never truly bonded. I just use it for plying now. I really prefer the double treadle. It's so much easier to start, stop, slow down and speed up. I feel I have so much more control.


I bought mine second hand from a lady in New Zealand,I got her for a really good price, maybe 12 years ago, thank goodness I purchased when I did.Wheel prices have gone through the roof. I would never be able to purchase one now,I'm very happy with the one I have, I use both my feet on the one treadle , not all the time but I change it up, I have this vision in my mind of one leg becoming very muscular and the other being a twig lol.♥


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Grunhilda looks amazing. The painting looks wonderful and makes her truly unique.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you all for the compliments. I have actually had a few shocked looking spinners say things like, "You PAINTED it?". You would think I had played hangman on the Mona Lisa.


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

If you take Grunhilda out to play you are not going to have time to spin because you will be busy accepting all the compliment she will bring. She is absolutely stunning. Her name certainly fits the Norwegian style of painting you chose. And the finishing touch on the end of each bobbin is just perfect.


----------



## Silverpeep (May 3, 2016)

Wow! My Sweet William (also a traveler) would be intrigued.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

You did a lovely job with your creative (and talented!) painting! Good for you.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

:sm24: Beautiful


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

You did a fantastic job. You have reason to be very proud of the finished wheel. She is gorgeous wheel.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

She's lovely!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Silverpeep said:


> Wow! My Sweet William (also a traveler) would be intrigued.


Do you think if they got together they could make some baby wheels. How many do they have at once and how long do they take to grow up. You could sell them as pedigree with papers. lol lol Sorry just a bit tired these days. lol


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

As you can see, Grunhilda's a slut. I don't know who the father is but Braunie is going to be a strapping young wheel. The little tyke on the right hasn't been named yet. He is my fault. I had no idea my two Traditionals were of the opposite sex. How can you tell which is male and which is female anyway?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> As you can see, Grunhilda's a slut. I don't know who the father is but Braunie is going to be a strapping young wheel. The little tyke on the right hasn't been named yet. He is my fault. I had no idea my two Traditionals were of the opposite sex. How can you tell which is male and which is female anyway?


LOL to cute. Not sure how to tell which is which just keep them separated no more oops!!!!! lol


----------

